# Black spots on my fish.



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

These are the black spots I am talking about. What causes this and is it something that I should be worried about?










This isnt a pic of my actuall fish but it is the same exact thing. I only noticed these spots on my Yellow tail Acei.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

That appears to be natural, just some blotching I suppose.
My red zebra has some large black blotches and some small black specles here and there.
They have always been there so I assume it is just perfect imperfections.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

smellsfishy1 said:


> That appears to be natural, just some blotching I suppose.
> My red zebra has some large black blotches and some small black specles here and there.
> They have always been there so I assume it is just perfect imperfections.


 true...it also could mean a hybrid or ure feeding too much spirulina flakes.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

what do you mean about hybrid it is clearly an yellow tail acei that I have but it has a few of those black spots. Has had them since they were very little and now the black spots seem to be fading. I just dont know what it is. That fish in the pic has the same type of spots as my acei do.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

SoDakJeep said:


> what do you mean about hybrid it is clearly an yellow tail acei that I have but it has a few of those black spots. Has had them since they were very little and now the black spots seem to be fading. I just dont know what it is. That fish in the pic has the same type of spots as my acei do.


what do u mean what do i mean?...exactly that....unless a fish is of the blotched variety i figure they should not have any black blotches whatsoever?...i may be wrong tho...and are u feeding with spirulina?


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

sometimes too much spirulina will cause black blotching and sometimes as in the case with my blood parrot its a water issue. my blood parrot would develop black spots on him when the water was becoming less than pristine...i would do a water change and the spots would go away in two days and he would be a bright reddish orange again


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

maybe it is too much spirulina i feed them algae waffers quite a bit. It is only my yellow tail acei that has the black dots and less then what is in that picture. I guess as long as its nothing to be worried about I just wont worry hahaha. :dancing:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I had this happen several years back, for no reason. I thought it was disease, although the fish seemed fine. Water parameters 8.2, no ammonia or nitrites, nitrates under 20. It eventualy went away. I never got a definitive answer, although many of us have had it happen. It was on my Acei , as well.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

if they are acting normal i wouldnt worry about it...


----------

